# Second and third



## Carl Pepka

Casein, first one has a Conway Stewart cap.


----------



## Ironwood

Nice work, and nice materials. You have combined them well.


----------



## magpens

Those two pens are SOOO...OO Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## LouCee

Very nice work!


----------



## mark james

I love the purple.  You kitless folks amaze me.!


----------



## Carl Pepka

Thanks guys, I love working vintage material and mixing and matching.


----------



## johncrane

Stunning pens ! luv work Carl


----------



## Roger Boisclair

AWESOME Pens!!


----------



## PFMan

Stunning work_!!!! thanks for sharing them!


----------



## ramaroodle

Gorgeous!  Tell us how you did those!


----------



## Carl Pepka

ramaroodle said:


> Gorgeous!  Tell us how you did those!



Really no different than any other kitless pen just a little slower and more cautious of the threading. These came in small rectangle shaped bars and after squaring them and round them off it was close on size to make a pen from them.


----------



## lphoto

Carl Pepka said:


> Really no different than any other kitless pen just a little slower and more cautious of the threading. These came in small rectangle shaped bars and after squaring them and round them off it was close on size to make a pen from them.



Threading that has turned into a pain point for me. What’s the secret?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Carl Pepka

lphoto said:


> Threading that has turned into a pain point for me. What’s the secret?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



I cut the tenon just a little smaller.


----------



## ecrouse

I absolutely love both of these! Mind telling where your rectangle shaped bars were obtained?


----------



## ecrouse

Disregard, found your source in another thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jttheclockman

Really vivid colors Well done.


----------

